# MARSOC Creates Fitness Preparation App



## zico2356 (Aug 14, 2014)

MARSOC created an app available on iPhone and Android. It is essentially the A&S Physical Training Guide that was released earlier last year with a couple of tweeks including being able to share your workout with others who have the app. Overall its a really awesome app and I'll be implementing it into my training program. You can find it here. http://www.marsoc.com/fitness-prep-app/


----------



## Scanimal (Aug 23, 2014)

Downloaded it. It's a pretty cool all-in-one app for the 10-week prep program. It's also an easy way to track the workouts and personal progress.


----------



## nateadkins11 (Aug 23, 2014)

This app is much easier to use than a print-out of the prep guide. The paper copy that I carry around is getting pretty nasty and falling apart. There isn’t any new information, just an easier way to navigate the prep guide. I rate it 5/5 stars!


----------

